# Cordoba Lip/Front Spoiler Compatibility



## The Gun-The Missle (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Folks,

I own a 95 B4 Passat.

I've really like the Seat Cordoba SX front spoiler on B4's...part#6K6805904(right) and 6K6805903(left).

I've been able to find the left side, but still need to find a vendor with the right side, so if you know anyone selling this lip, or the specific side please IM me.

In doing my research I've also come across some other Cordoba spoilers that look like they would be interesting:

http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/OE-Spoi...589807?hash=item46457de72f:g:-hcAAOSwwPhWhX~9

http://unqshop.com/seat-cordoba-asd...poiler-valance-add-on-asd,f,11,number,720610#

My question is, should I expect these other spoilers to fit the same as the spoiler that I can only find the left side for?


----------

